# ** GruvenParts.com Has Billet Touareg Goodies !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 

Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 

*This is how we can warranty them for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What else can we make for these cars ??

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

How 'bout some skid plates, preferably in aluminum? Our current options seem limited to top dollar (from Deutschland) or custom jobs.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Could you provide dimensions or a template for us to make these? We are very interested and have the capabilility to build aluminum or steel skid plates. Please email, and thanks for the heads up!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

I've hunted around for drawings or dimensions. But aside from photos, there don't appear to be any available online.

There's an underbody protection kit for the Cayenne that may fit the Touareg (see below links). A few threads on Club T'reg have talked about fitting one, but no one has posted an actual photo or description of the install. This might provide a template for a Touareg version in aluminum, or the basis for a steel one that requires tweaking to fit.
http://donrosenporsche.oemdealer.com/cayenne-underside-protection-plate-prod1438_2338_24701.php
http://www.autoatlanta.com/porsche-parts/9PA-03-06/801-70.php?pn=95550426300
http://www.porsche.com/all/media/flash/tequipment/cayenne-2ndgeneration/catalogue/int/index.htm#/14/

One Club T'reg member--Mountain Lord--has produced a few units of his own design. But I haven't found any photos or other details about this version.

Here's the set from the Touareg Expedition Edition (see link below). Last I heard, it was nearly 5k euros for the full kit. But I don't think anyone has actually seen it on a vehicle this side of the pond.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f66/skid-plates-from-vw-touareg-expedition-edition-20995.html

Finally, there's the ORC set desiged for the Touareg. It looks straightforward enough, but may not be cost-effective shipped from Germany.
http://www.orc.de//produkte/produkt...ache=2&Orc_Session=9gsumstg0ndfahfq2tghbc5kr0

Not sure this helps much, but that's what I've come up with.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK thanks, let me look into this a bit.

If there is a way to make a cardboard template of what you want, it would be easy for us to cut 1 out and you can test fit it to decide if you like it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 

Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 

*This is how we can warranty them for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 


 
* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 

Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 

*This is how we can warranty them for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 

Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 

*This is how we can warranty them for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


*"The GruvenParts.com 4.2 V8 billet intake links saved me $721.00 over my dealer price! Thanks guys!!* ... D. Jacobs, Chicago, IL 

*"Thanks for making this part. A friend of mine who works at my Audi dealer recommended your company after I saw their estimate. You saved me a ton of $$." * J. Thompson, Miami, FL


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## skylinegtr (Oct 17, 2006)

any word on the progress of a skid plate? I think a fair amount of Touareg owners would be interested in one.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

X2!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

To make that skidplate, I need a template. Somebody fab it up out of cardboard or thin plastic and send me it, I will build 1.

Whoever helps gets 1 FREE. Email me ...


----------



## YourGonnaNeedABiggerBoat (Jan 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Waitin on a template, somebody contact me via email who is interested ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys - who can provide a template to us?

Also, what is the price point and features you guys want to see on this plate? We can easily make this, we just need some input.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for Touareg skid plates


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the problem is the size (and complexity) of required underbody protection. As a result, it's probably not something that's easily represented with cardboard or plastic sheet.

Here are some threads from Club Touareg that discuss the requirements and/or show custom versions.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f67/underbody-protection-44101.html
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f66/vw-oem-metal-skid-plates-43208.html
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f67/underbelly-protection-26167.html
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f64/pics-of-a-t-reg-with-skid-plates-front-and-rear-11283.html

Realistically, you're probably going to need to track down a T'reg owner and put their rig on a lift for detailed measurements. If I was closer to you guys, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

Hope this helps--Chris


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Chris. 

Any Touareg owners near Atlanta that can help us?


----------



## voodoo_child (Feb 3, 2011)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> Any Touareg owners near Atlanta that can help us?


Hello, normally I post on Club Touareg, but I was alerted to this thread and came here to say that I will be in Atlanta at some point this spring, and I would be glad to lend my Touareg for a few days to help develop a skidplate.

I think there is a huge demand for some professionally made underbody protection for the Touareg. The only options seems to be the VW plastic "skidplates" that do nothing and are for looks, and the massive, 5,000 euro full expedition setup (seen below, which is awesome but more than most people are willing to spend, if they can even get it here).



There are one or two individuals fabbing some skids, but I know that myself and many others would prefer something a little more professionally made, that is beyond the capabilities of most people. So anyway, if you can't find someone willing to help before this spring, I will provide more details when it gets a little closer to the time for my trip. BTW I have an '04 V8 with air suspension, not sure if it makes a difference though.

-Randy


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Randy. If you know of someone currently making the skidplate, have them call or email me directly. Perhaps we can work with them to build a more "professional" version since we have access to all the CNC bending and laser cutting equipment needed.

If not, then yes we would certainly love to measure your car and develop our own plate. I am looking for owners to also email me suggestions for features they want to see incorporated into the design. Steel, aluminum, composite, size/coverage, access, mounting style, ect... And of course, target price point we need to stay close to.

If there is interest, we will make these . Please email me directly and post on this thread.


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

*ATL T-reg*

When mine finally shows up, I'd be willing to help out. I personally like the appearance of the Cayenne skid plates. Not sure if they are functional or just for looks though.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

FREE SKID PLATE TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP.

We need :

1. an actual skid plate to measure

or 

2. a sketch showing dimensions

or

3. a vehicle to measure

and ..

your time to test fit and let us know how you like it.

Not for someone who has never spun a wrench, but if you are somewhat handy from a mechanical point of view, let me know asap if you want to help.

FREEBIE FOR OUR HELPER !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to make all the MK4 VR6 owners aware … 

www.GruvenParts.com will soon be releasing a *billet aluminum version* of the white plastic part which connects the intake manifold change over rod to the drive unit actuator shown in this pic (red arrow) : 










And detailed in this DIY Article section on www.GruvenParts.com 

On 12V VR6 engines (99-06 Golf, Jetta VR6), the white part is sold as part of the Drive Unit p/n 071-133-759C (071133759C) or 071-133-759D (071133759D) and on the 24V engines (R32, 02-08 Golf, Jetta, Eos, Touareg) it is sold as part of Drive Unit p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) or 022-133-759A (022133759A). 

This white plastic part continually breaks and is not readily available from VW without buying the whole plastic Drive Unit at a cost of $130-$160. 

Needless to say, we’ll put an end to that foolishness in typical GruvenParts.com fashion by milling this part from a solid chunk of 6061-T651. 

You can follow the development thread here (and feel free to chime in, too!) – 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...actuator-broken-where-can-I-get-a-replacement 




















Just another example of how www.GruvenParts.com is listening to your suggestions. Let us know what other parts need to be redesigned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stay tuned for a detailed DIY on the billet intake link replacement -- it will be located on the DIY section of our website. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com has released this billet intake drive unit arm for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with variable intake manifolds!* 


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

This part replaces the white plastic part that attaches to the actuator arm. The OEM part is made from injection molded nylon and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a *solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum *on a 4 axis HAAS mill-lathe. Utilizing some tricks within the SolidWorks/MasterCam CNC software, we have tweaked the process to allow the billet part to be machined specially to accept the locking feature on the end of the intake rod. Just push fit this part onto the end of the intake rod similar to OEM plastic part fitment. There are no set screws to come loose and the fit is perfect.

This part makes a great upgrade when installing our upgraded *MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings*

Our part will also cost you about 1/3 what VW/Audi charge for their plastic drive unit (and the OEM plastic part is NOT part of their repair kit). This one is a no brainer!

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Don’t forget to check out the DIY listed on our website.

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Billet


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

what ever happened to the skid plate?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nobody ever sent dimensions. I still want to make those, think it would be an excellent addition to Touareg, and quite frankly I cant believe they dont come with 1 standard. 

Can anyone help us with dimensions ?


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

*plate*

Send me a call tag, I will send you mine as a template.
Here's my truck


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Send me an email with the details :

- year/make/model the plate will fit on

- size/weight of the plate

- return ship address.

Nice looking ride :thumbup:


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

I'll pull mine off and box it up.
thanks, its a beater / customer shuttle / parts runner


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still interested in what you guys can pull together. And I think there's wider demand for a plate with OEM-like fit. Especially if it doesn't interfere with oil changes (anymore than the stock plastic does). Good luck & keep us posted--Chris


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK let me know. Please email [email protected] with shipping details so we can get ahold of it and start on a design. Good suggestion on the oil changes, we'll make it where those are easy with the plate installed! :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet intake drive links and hopefully skidplates too. :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Wheres that skidplate? Tracking # ???


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

This may seem from left field.....
How about billet grille for facelift Touareg(like 2010)?? None out there right now.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Picture please  I will check into that.

And is there any word on the skid plate? Been waiting on tracking # ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for Touareg goodies! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All orders are shipping TODAY, sorry for any delays.




GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are now back in stock, ready to ship world wide !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


:thumbup:


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

Just installed a set of arms on my 04 touareg, fit and finish is outstanding , thanks lads.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

alex gee said:


> Just installed a set of arms on my 04 touareg, fit and finish is outstanding , thanks lads.


Excellent! Let us know what else you need, and keep in mind those parts have a lifetime warranty so if anything ever did happen to them just let me know. Take a spin past the VW dealer and tell them how happy you were to NOT spend $800 on more plastic. :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What else for Touareg ?? 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Billet grills would be cool, maybe without the vw logo. Powdercoatd black for me. 
Maybe a billet tow hook...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm that might get pricey ... got a close up pic of the grill?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeesh. I donno about a billet grill, it would cost $1,000 (but look pretty sweet)


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Yeah, that's a little pricey.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Skid plates though! Still need someone to help us out. Nobody wants a free one? 

:beer:


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

One I made recently.


----------



## bspeedracerb (Feb 7, 2012)

*skid plates*

i know myself as well as a few members of clubtouareg would 100% purchase metal skid plates if they were made available ANYWHERE. I've searched high & low & have not been able to track down anyone who makes these anymore. I'd be willing to be a guinea pig for any test models but I'm a PA local at the moment.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Could someone provide me the following :

1. actual skid plate, or cardboard template of design

2. target price


We can certainly make this part, guys. We need some help to get started. Anyone who can provide assistance with design gets a freebie for helping. Please email directly on #1 and please post up on #2.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I WANT TO MAKE SOMEONE A FREE METAL SKID PLATE  

Please send me dimensions or template and we will do it. Please email  

Cmon guys we know you want these things and we can make them for Touareg.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks* 

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles : 

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I WANT TO MAKE SOMEONE A FREE METAL SKID PLATE
> 
> Please send me dimensions or template and we will do it. Please email
> 
> Cmon guys we know you want these things and we can make them for Touareg.


Email sent.  New Touareg owner (Wife named her "Trinity" after the Matrix character. ) but I've also got an 93 Corrado SLC so I'm used to workin' on 'em. Owned VW's since 79 - just totaled our 2000 Jetta TDI - hence the '04 T-reg. Used to work in a VW dealer parts department and based on my experience w/ the nearest VW dealer's parts folk I'll be ordering as much as I can. :thumbdown:

Bought a very much used 04 V8 w/ 119K miles. Can't find proof of t-belt change so I'll do that next month. Needs right outer door trim and the trim below that, right fog light trim, lower center grille and probably more stuff I haven't found yet. Need to rip out the Sirius unit and hook up a 1/8" input jack. Bentley DVD will be on the way after next payday and will update my HEX vag-com to CAN.  The belly pan is cracked/semi-lousy repaired so I'm all in for a skid plate - shipping's on me!  

While I was under the car I noticed there are more plastic panels - looks like one under passenger side and one under driver's side behind the wheels. Let me know if you want dimensions on those too. The P.O. managed to somehow crack the driver's side. :banghead: I've never been much for replacing plastic panels so I'll just fab up some sheet aluminum if y'all don't want to make them. 

Just ordered a set of those snazzy intake linkage arms. At least one is broken on Trinity so if the other one's not it needs replacing anyway. If it's really running worse now than with them fixed I can't WAIT to see what it's like repaired!

Carl


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Carl. If you wouldnt mind, remove those broken plastic parts and take us a picture. We can look at all 3 items. We would likely need to have the plastic ones here to measure up. Im sure there will be some questions regarding features - additional protection, drain plug access, desired maximum weight, ect...

I appreciate your help, these are GREAT trucks and really capable of off roading, its a shame VW used a plastic cover where a metal plate was required to protect the underside.


----------



## OTSB708 (Mar 19, 2012)

hi_racing said:


> Just ordered a set of those snazzy intake linkage arms. At least one is broken on Trinity so if the other one's not it needs replacing anyway. If it's really running worse now than with them fixed I can't WAIT to see what it's like repaired!
> 
> Carl


I had one plastic arm broken and replaced both with the billet arms. It is definitely worth it , IMO. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Thanks Carl. If you wouldnt mind, remove those broken plastic parts and take us a picture. We can look at all 3 items. We would likely need to have the plastic ones here to measure up. Im sure there will be some questions regarding features - additional protection, drain plug access, desired maximum weight, ect...
> 
> I appreciate your help, these are GREAT trucks and really capable of off roading, its a shame VW used a plastic cover where a metal plate was required to protect the underside.


It's on the schedule for tomorrow!


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

OTSB708 said:


> I had one plastic arm broken and replaced both with the billet arms. It is definitely worth it , IMO. Good luck! :thumbup:


No kidding! She runs SO much better than before! Replaced both after work today. Gotta find a new egg to put between throttle and foot. 

Installed shot:


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

hi_racing said:


> It's on the schedule for tomorrow!


Uh, did I say that?  I meant this weekend  Sorry about the delay.


----------



## OTSB708 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol!

I have a few things for the t-reg going in this weekend also! :thumbup:


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does this billet dipstick work on 3.2 v6 cayenne?


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

hi_racing said:


> It's on the schedule for tomorrow!


Got the front and rear panels off. Front one turned out to be in two pieces - not by design tho.  The vertical part on the driver's side is broken so I'll need to patch it back together before we can make a template from it. If you'd rather me just ship them as is let me know - I don't mind driving around without them after seeing how flimsy they are. They might help with undercar airflow though.

The rear panel is pretty spiffy. Snowing here today so I'll hopefully have time to post up some photos this afternoon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I am sorry for late reply on this thread. Can you please send us the skidplates and we will take a look? 

Please email me directly and we can get all your contact info in our system as the official test fitter for the Touareg skid plates.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I still want to make someone a free metal skidplate for Touareg ....... :thumbup:


Please contact me if you can help ....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for these billet linkages 






GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! * 

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !* 

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!* 

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order. 

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN ! 

Fits the following vehicles: 

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8 
2003+ VW Touareg V8 
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant 
 1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro 
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro 

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Touareg Skid Plate*

Do you guys have a lift? I would be tempted to take vaca to come down there and let you look at mine and then install the fabbed one while there.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We have a skidplate here now, I will be posting pictures of proposed design so you guys can let us know exactly what features you do and do not want to see on it. Thanks !!!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys please post if you are in for Touareg skid plates, and what your target price would be. :thumbup:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I would be interested, but I can't say on cost till I see your design to know what all it is gonna be covering. Is it just a metal version of the stock one or are you doing something more?


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

Same here, very interested but highly depends on the design. Something like the front section of this plate at antic-online.de that offers some protection buy wrapping up in front of the underside of the bumper (wouldn't want the bull-bar though)


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a small image of what Antec has for the older Touareg but not the 2011+ models.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can make this however you guys want. How long and wide would you want these to be?

And what is your target price for this ?


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess in the range of $400 seems about right if the right thickness and quality. This is just for the plate in the left picture, not the bars.

I'll take a quick measurement of the width tomorrow but depth will depend on the mount points so I'll do what I can to estimate that as well.


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would say 4-550 considering the amount of metal that'll be needed. 

Main thing would be oil filter and oil drain plug access plates.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say roughly 36" wide at the front edge. I'll measure underneath later but just guessing probably about 30" wide for the area that is under the vehicle. Probably 30-36" total length.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally had a chance to get some real measurements. The existing plastic shield under the motor is 19" wide, secured by 4 bolts on the rear edge and four more on the front edge. The distance from front to back is also 19" but of course this doesn't include the skid section that would need to extend from there by about 6". The first 6 inches from the front edge is about 32 wide. (shaped like a fat "T" if standing on rear edge.)


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

*Skid Plate*



GruvenParts.com said:


> Guys please post if you are in for Touareg skid plates, and what your target price would be. :thumbup:


I have a MK IV and I have a skid plate from Evolution Imports very close to the same dimensions and includes an access door to change the oil. It's aluminum and almost 5mm thick. It came with all the hardware and tools needed to install the rivet-nuts and powder coated steel brackets on the sides. All of this for $275. I don't think you will sell very many of them at $400-$600, but around the same price point $275-$325 you will sell a lot more. If Evolution Imports can make a profit, then so can you and your material cost is about the same. I would buy one from you at no more than $300.


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

How can you compare a MKIV skid plate area to a Touareg area?? You do realize there is almost twice the materials being used right??

I know there is a company that sells them into the 1k range and still sells plenty of them. For the developement and material cost I feel that 4-600 is a fair price point.


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

solowb5 said:


> How can you compare a MKIV skid plate area to a Touareg area?? You do realize there is almost twice the materials being used right??
> 
> I know there is a company that sells them into the 1k range and still sells plenty of them. For the developement and material cost I feel that 4-600 is a fair price point.


First I will explain the MK IV, it's about 32"X36", its roughly 5mm thick, it comes with steel powder coated side brackets, grade 8 stainless fasteners, riv-nuts with installation tool, an access door to change oil with a removable door, a guarantee, and its all for $275. All the R&D, materials and labor went into this skid plate. That being said, all the Touareg skid plates I have been able to find are very close to the same dimensions so material cost isn't an issue. There aren't any riv-nuts to install based on what I found. The same process of cutting it to fit, putting it on a brake to put the bends in it, drilling the holes, and including the hardware does not warrant an extra $125-$325 extra dollars. I am sorry, but I would not pay $400-600 for a Touareg skid plate. It would be a rip off. I have an appointment to go see my local aluminum fabricator later this week to get a quote. I will let you know what he says on price.


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way !
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com


When will you have your Touareg parts listed on your website? Thanks.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

Should we can take the lack of any response from GruvenParts as "no longer interested"?


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

ECLongboarder said:


> Should we can take the lack of any response from GruvenParts as "no longer interested"?


Seems like it, right?


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

My local fabricator will make me a skid plate for $300. Lifetime guarantee included. As this helps me, it doesn't help all other Touareg owners. I have been emailing Evolution Imports and they have a skid plate that is currently undergoing testing. They haven't told me the target price, but I can vouch for their quality and craftsmanship. I hope this helps anyone looking for a quality skid plate at a reasonable price. Stay tuned for the reveal of Evolution Imports skid plate.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info LawDog. I'll be checking back often to see when it's available.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We are sorry for the delay here on development of the GruvenParts skid plate.

We do have a complete skidplate here and have taken measurements. We should have an update within the next week as to how we'll build this.


----------



## LawDogTDI (Jan 18, 2011)

GruvenParts.com said:


> We are sorry for the delay here on development of the GruvenParts skid plate.
> 
> We do have a complete skidplate here and have taken measurements. We should have an update within the next week as to how we'll build this.


How about the fix of your website to list all your Touareg parts?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand that issue, currently there is only 2 Touareg parts - the variable intake manifold links, and the 3.2L intake manifold bushings. 

We'll revise the site soon to incorporate a better search. Right now, its easiest to just navigate thru the MK4 engine section, or Audi, Engine section to get to the 4.2L V8 links. 

Good input though, we know the site needs revamping with so many new products on it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!


First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!


This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :



VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings - Installed ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump 



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for Touareg parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 


* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture :










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our :



*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

and our


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

UP    



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

up for billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! * 

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for billet intake links


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lifetime warranty ! :beer::beer::beer:





GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Touareg parts 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Touareg Billet Bump! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tis the season bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

2014 bump!


----------



## kgforce (Oct 31, 2010)

*plastic skid plate*

I do have my plastic skid plate that I can send your way to fab from if that works. Mine is just sitting in a corner of my garage, since I couldn't be bothered to put the plastic junk back on my treg.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

kgforce said:


> I do have my plastic skid plate that I can send your way to fab from if that works. Mine is just sitting in a corner of my garage, since I couldn't be bothered to put the plastic junk back on my treg.


Thank you for the idea, I will send in the request and see if this is an avenue we could possibly pursue. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------

